#  > Classificados >  > Classificados >  >  ENLACE AF-11FX - pouco uso

## glperon

Enlaçe

par de antenas ubiquiti af-11g35 airfiber 11ghz 35dbi

par de rádios ubiquiti af-11fx-h-br airfiber banda alta 11.44ghz-11.2ghz

duplexer banda alta ubiquiti af-11fx-dup-h/af-11-dup-h airfiber

8 meses de uso – funcionando com perfeição.

R$ 13.370,00

----------

